# DISCUSS: Biggest skyline with commieblocks



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

hi, everyone....post some big skyline with commieblocks in any location
example: higienopolis neighborhood in são paulo...








http://www.alugueldevansbhmg.com.br/sao-paulo/aluguel-de-van-de-bh-para-sao-paulo-capital/


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

another example: belgrade, servia....:master::master::cheers::cheers2:


Singidunum said:


> No need to hide anything. After this post all of your photos will look like paradise.
> 
> 
> The worst cluster in Belgrade. Our highrise district. Meet the BLOKOVI


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

there are many commieblocks in kunming.....

I think there are few commercial buildings that makes the impression of too many commieblocks


danchun said:


>


----------



## human187 (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is Moscow:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/night-city-dream/view/512609/




































source


----------



## human187 (Aug 30, 2012)

And some more:








source




































source


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

aweeeeesoooomeeee.......

moscow state university can be seen clearly in some pics....








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moscow_State_University


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Toronto:


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Aventura northeast of Miami.


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

I would gladly have a commieblock than slum and/or unplanned shanties.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

We would have different views, for me I would rather have the latter coz they are easier to relocate and easier to develop than the former. But just the same I dont like having slums either.


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Nothing beats the Chinese cities!

Kunming, just Scroll to the right ---->>>>>>>>>>


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

Relocate to where and then come back again?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

more pic about kunming....


skyridgeline said:


> panoramio.com by [email protected]…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

not commieblocks . PRoper name should be : concrete blocks....


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

in Singapore they call it HDB

Bedok South by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr


Ang Mo Kio Town by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr

Flareon by Scintt, on Flickr

City View [Explored, Feb 26, 2013] by Rebecca Ang, on Flickr


----------



## elkabel (Dec 14, 2008)

IN europe : Kiev and Moscow
I nworld - chinese megacities and saome brazilian cities liek sao paolo


----------



## ajbenius (Jul 24, 2014)

In the US only New York has tons of commieblocks.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Moscow is impressive

But so is Hong Kong










And Shanghai


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

Is not the Skyline with most commieblock, but in Roma there is some of it interesting:

Vigne Nuove










Corviale


----------



## beaniepotato (Jul 7, 2013)

_Behold, a city of just under 75k inhabitants, home to the largest commie skyline in western Europe;_

*Benidorm~*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

são paulo :grass:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

são paulo :grass:
www.facebook.com/omniaerial


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

^ /thread


----------

